

Show HN: Remote control you Mac from your iPhone's lock screen (No Jailbreak) - izqui
http://magicremote.co

======
bramm
Can't get it to connect to the Mac host. Could be my company firewall, but
it's not that strict.

I'll try again when I get home.

